# Uae/qatar



## sayyed (Mar 17, 2012)

I from Australia and I have heard that in UAE or QATAR being an Aussie you can get a generous salary package. can any one living in Gulf share their valuable piece of advise.
thank you


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

sayyed said:


> I from Australia and I have heard that in UAE or QATAR being an Aussie you can get a generous salary package. can any one living in Gulf share their valuable piece of advise.
> thank you


I dont think being an Aussie entitles you to a generous salary package. It will depend on your experience and skills in your chosen profession.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

sayyed said:


> I from Australia and I have heard that in UAE or QATAR being an Aussie you can get a generous salary package. can any one living in Gulf share their valuable piece of advise.
> thank you


Yes you are correct, last time I checked ALL Aussies receive a minimum starting salary of $1m USD per year no matter what the position. I hate being British


----------



## nazimm (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, requesting Aussie passport next week Same time next year, I am a millionaire...
That was easy...


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

sayyed said:


> I from Australia and I have heard that in UAE or QATAR being an Aussie you can get a generous salary package. can any one living in Gulf share their valuable piece of advise.
> thank you


ound: , yes especially the people from the outback because they have lots of experience how to deal with the crawling creatures...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

sayyed said:


> I from Australia and I have heard that in UAE or QATAR being an Aussie you can get a generous salary package. can any one living in Gulf share their valuable piece of advise.
> thank you


Fax your passport copy to a major recruiting company, after verifying that you are actually an Australian, they will send you an offer letter for a salary of a minimum of 100,000 AUD a month, once you accept they will decide what position would suit you....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems very valuable advice. 

Looks like from the sentence structure, aussie passport might not have been the first/native passport. They will request to verify your 'identity' by sending a pic. If you are not white, the passport will only get you half a million instead....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If only you had a New Zealand passport instead, then they`ll pay you half a million d`s to not come!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Naughty naughty


----------

